# Udder wash and teat dip



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

What is a good udder wash and teat dip that I can make/ and or buy that does NOT have clorox bleach?
Thanks


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Dawn soap? 

I've also saw someone say they use lavender essential oils and warm water...maybe something worth looking into?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks, I will look into that but won't dawn dry out the teats?
I know if you wash your hands with it they get really dry


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

They have a kind with a moisturizer in it that I use, but idk. You could always use lanolin or udder balm on them too. Maybe someone else has a better idea though, I have very minimal milking experience!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I was using the udder wipes you buy but this summer because I have more I use warm water with a little Johnson's baby wash in it. Very little soap. And dry them well after. Just lately read in the goat book, "raising dairy goats for pleasure and profit" the author suggests using baby wipes. I won't use a bleach product or anything harsh on my girls. My milk area water line freezes if it gets too cold so will use baby wipes during that time.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I use unscented baby wipes and then follow up with the Fight Bac spray after milking


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I didn't think about baby wipes, and I will look into the fight bac spray


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I use unscented, no bleach, no alcohol wipes. For sensitive skin or hypoallergenic -


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Teat Dip

1 Quart of water
6 Tbsp. Citrus Vinegar
2 Tbsp. Sweet Almond Oil or Apricot Kernel Oil
5 drops of Dr. Bronners Liquid Castile Soap

After milking, dip full teat into solution to help disinfect the inside and close the teat. This helps to prevent bacteria getting up inside the teat.

Land of Havilah Udder Wash/Teat Dip Recipe: 

20 drops of Lavender essential oil

20 drops Eucalyptus essential oil

5 drops Tea Tree essential oil

l6 oz. Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar

16 oz. Cayenne/Comfrey Infusion (homemade, instructions below)

Put all into a 1 quart size spray bottle. Shake well before use. 

Cayenne/Comfrey Infusion

Put Cayenne Pepper powder & Comfrey Root powder in canning jar. Pour boiling water over it (like a tea), lid it and let it steep for at least 30 minutes). Filter this through a piece of paper towel(since it is NOT being ingested, only sprayed on the udder) and then proceed to use the filtered infusion in the udder wash recipe given above. 

1 TBSP Cayenne Pepper powder (40,000 hu=heat units)

1 TBSP Comfrey Root powder

16 oz of boiling water


Udderly Natural Daily Teat Balm

1 cup coconut oil
30 drops peppermint essential oil
30 drops tea tree essential oil

Incorporate essential oils into the coconut oil and place in a small mason jar (shallow with wide mouth is best). Apply after teat spray daily or as needed to prevent chaffing.

Note: I use this almost daily during the dry winter months, but if it isn't necessary, I won't use it. I also cut this recipe in half because it goes a long way and I'd rather make a fresh batch periodically.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you, thats just what I was looking for!:grin:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just use baby wipes and dip with Nolvasan


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Homemade soap. I use a washcloth with my goat milk soap on it for udder wash. Not alot of soap , I get cloth wet soap it up wring rinse once out then go to barn. Works great never had issues.


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

I use a tiny bit of dawn and warm water. After I'm finished milking her I wipe her off then use a little coconut oil on my hands and massage the teats with that. Works well and stops the dryness, especially in our climate where it's cold.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I've been using this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291620750004?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

The same company also makes an udder wash concentrate, which I have used, but I found when I used the dip only to both wash the udder and dip the teats my somatic cell count went down more than when I used the wash and the dip.


----------

